# Yellow Fire Neon



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like regular yellow neocaridina shrimp that have the racing stripe that neos seem to get...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Those are nice though...I'd certainly pay $2-3 each but probably not more than that.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Those are nice though...I'd certainly pay $2-3 each but probably not more than that.


They do have regular yellows for around that price. These came in with different shades of yellow.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like they are just trying to make money on selling mature female yellows. You can buy the regularly priced yellows and you'll probably end up with a few with that racing stripe.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Weren't the Yellow Fire Neons basically Yellow Fire shrimp that were bred to all have that racing stripe down the back?

So it should be the same as a yellow fire but they will all hopefully have the neon yellow stripe if they breed true.

Sort of the most 'fancy' yellow strain out there that I know of.

If I found some at a local fish store I would almost certainly pick some up.

Wouldn't pay to have them imported though, they aren't THAT cool.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> Sounds like they are just trying to make money on selling mature female yellows. You can buy the regularly priced yellows and you'll probably end up with a few with that racing stripe.


It could be. Those females are quite large - about the same size of a decent size amano. Definitely bigger than my CRS and PFR.




madness said:


> Weren't the Yellow Fire Neons basically Yellow Fire shrimp that were bred to all have that racing stripe down the back?
> 
> So it should be the same as a yellow fire but they will all hopefully have the neon yellow stripe if they breed true.
> 
> ...


That's my understanding too. According to the Germans, these are suppose to be higher grade yellows - bred to have the neon stripes. From what I gather - the all females have stripes when mature. The person that coin the name is working on the males to have it too.

I'm very tempted to pick them up, just don't want to over pay even by standard lfs prices. I'll have to go back to see if there are any males.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

ShortFin said:


> It could be. Those females are quite large - about the same size of a decent size amano. Definitely bigger than my CRS and PFR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as how they aren't normally imported (as far as I know) the price is a bit easier to stomach.

It isn't likely that you will buy them and then a week later find them for half price at some other fish store (or find them at another fish store at all).

I wonder if they have started showing up for wholesalers or importers or if someone just got some in via a private shipment at some point.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

They're neos. Buy 3 or 4 females and a male or two and let them populate a tank. Then you can offer them to me...err....I mean the site for a good price and still make your money back plus some.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

^ What Nubster said +1

I *had* a female yellow that looked like this. She lived about 11 months after getting her racing stripe...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a few like that, that have popped up in my population. I would either say if you plan on buying them, and then buying a new stock of them later on to add genes and continually want to only breed ones like that, and cull the rest, then go for. If you just want yellow shrimp, get regulars and let them do their thing. You'll get striped ones, more solid "painted yellow" colors, ones with solid yellow legs, etc. Here is a pic of mine which has a hodgepodge of all those features. I may cull a few in the future to try and get better yellow, but unless I plan on setting two more tanks, one for stripped ones, one for the solid yellow legs and solid yellow "painted body", and maybe one for culls, and add new stock for those 3 different types, for the most part, they are going to do their thing and you'll have a variety of yellow shrimp.










And a nice yellow momma shot.


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

the Yellow Fire Neon are just one term to describe a neocaridina line which is selected for extreme back-stripe and most possible inheritance to male and female specimen.

There have been attempts to define to breeding gains for neos in Germany (http://www.garnelenklick.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2559), however - beauty lies in the eye of the beholder and breeding dhtimp without a back-stripe is harder, IMO.

Imke


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I would sure like to know more about whats going on with German breeders. We don't hear much from them. Thanks imke. If I read the German translation correctly, they are trying to set grade standards for Neocaridina morphs, not just yellows, but all of them?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

There is more info HERE

Here is a quote:



> Like all Neocaridina color morphs, the Yellow Fire (Neocaridina heteropoda) has a variant with a more or less pronounced stripe down its back. Uwe Zeitler, a German breeder, has coined the expression "Yellow Fire Neon" for yellow shrimp with an especially bright-colored and wide stripe.
> 
> One group of striped yellow fire shrimp was a category winner and also was voted public favourite at Garnelenchampionat in Hannover in 2010, they were bred by Michael Nadal. Olli Breitenstein won the category with his yellow fire shrimp in 2009.
> 
> ...


Not all the breeds come from Asia


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

Robert H said:


> I would sure like to know more about whats going on with German breeders. We don't hear much from them. Thanks imke. If I read the German translation correctly, they are trying to set grade standards for Neocaridina morphs, not just yellows, but all of them?


Yes, one can say that some guys in the German"/European community are possessed by grades, although one maybe should better do 'typification' and do not simply ignore the names Asian breeders used first. F.e. 'Sakura' s a typical German term for a very good red nc, while it is called 'Taiwan Fire Red' or later 'Painted Fire Red' overseas. Same with _Rili _and _Two colored Sakur_a, or 'Royal Blue Tiger' and 'Blueberry Tiger' in caridina (also the last have slight differences in the coloration type; however, I am not sure if that justifies a dedicated name).

This is from my blog:


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for everyone who commented.

Here they are!!! Please excuse the blue rili in the background, they will be evicted soon.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

They pretty yellow neony in your pictures.

The pictures from the German sites seems to pretty consistent with what you were able to pick up?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty cool if they were able to get them breed true. Crazy how many color variations these shrimps have. Who says you have to go reef if you want a colorful aquarium?


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

Those yellows are exceptional....Good score..


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

GDP said:


> Pretty cool if they were able to get them breed true. Crazy how many color variations these shrimps have. Who says you have to go reef if you want a colorful aquarium?


Well, you still kinda have to go reef for a colorful aquarium right? Cause all these nice colored shrimp can't be kept together


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Well, you still kinda have to go reef for a colorful aquarium right? Cause all these nice colored shrimp can't be kept together


I mean you could. The offspring might be ugly as sin though lol.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Look at the size of these.

Female









Potential Male - Anyone what to guess on the gender?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks male to me by the way the underside of the tail swoops up and is thinner.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd pay no more than $5 from a TPT seller (there are a couple). 

If you prefer to get them from your LFS? I'd pay no more than $7 or $8. That's if solid Cherries/Sakuras go for $4 or $5 at the LFS.



ShortFin said:


> Anyone know the going rate for these Yellow Fire Neon?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'd pay no more than $5 from a TPT seller (there are a couple).
> 
> If you prefer to get them from your LFS? I'd pay no more than $7 or $8. That's if solid Cherries/Sakuras go for $4 or $5 at the LFS.


It's too late. I got alreay got them from a LFS. I preferred to get from members here because they almost always have better quality, plus lower price. I've kept yellows before, their colors were very good..ranging from bright yellow to orangey. These are suppose to breed true with wider stripes and I like the stripes. 

Any pictures of the stock the sellers on TPT were offering? I like to compare.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if any sellers are selling the neon yellows you listed. I know people are selling painted fire yellows, but that stripe wouldn't be expressed on all offspring.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Not sure if any sellers are selling the neon yellows you listed. I know people are selling painted fire yellows, but that stripe wouldn't be expressed on all offspring.


This is the first instance of a Yellow Fire Neon being sold in the U.S. that I am aware of.

Quite a few people have been getting in regular fire yellows lately so they must have been added to lists recently.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

They came in as "Yellow Backs". I called them "Yellow Fire Neon" because I knew that name exists. Never heard of Yellow Backs before. By the looks of it, Yellow Backs = Yellow Fire Neon.


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

Man shortfin, those are very nice.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Just so you are happy with them. 

Be interesting to see once they start breeding just how consistent the striping and coloration are.


----------

